# Frogs



## orionmystery (Nov 14, 2011)

Not sure of the ID, juvenile _Hylarana labialis_?






Poison rock frog,  _Odorrana hossi_


----------



## SituationNormal (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice photos.


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 15, 2011)

SituationNormal said:


> Nice photos.



Thanks.


----------



## PrestonS (Nov 15, 2011)

Third one is my fave. The texture on the frog is great.


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 15, 2011)

PrestonS said:


> Third one is my fave. The texture on the frog is great.



Thank you Preston.


----------



## carlos58 (Nov 17, 2011)

nice shots


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 17, 2011)

carlos58 said:


> nice shots



Thanks Carlos.


----------



## Scuba (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice shots I really like the composition of #2.


----------



## Omofo (Nov 17, 2011)

3 is near perfection, you need to work for Nat Geo...


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 18, 2011)

Scuba said:


> Nice shots I really like the composition of #2.


 


Omofo said:


> 3 is near perfection, you need to work for Nat Geo...


 


kapadokis said:


> PrestonS said:
> 
> 
> > Third one is my fave. The texture on the frog is great.
> ...



Thank you, kapadokis, Omofo, Scuba!


----------



## orionmystery (Dec 13, 2011)

kapadokis said:


> the first one is a baby frog, isn't it?



Yes it was!


----------

